# Sad News



## Zdogs (May 6, 2008)

Well my boy had some suspicious growths removed 2wks ago, and pathology revealed my worst fear, cancer, I'm totally gutted :cry::cry:
He's about 8yrs, I've lost 3 in the last couple of years, thought I was going to get a break, but I guess not......... Wish sometimes I didn't love them so much, then It wouldn't hurt  He's the boy In my Avitar


----------



## gozz (May 6, 2008)

Cheer up think of the good times ahead while hes still here


----------



## Alleycatz71 (May 6, 2008)

Oh so sorry to hear your bad news, I wish there was something I could say to make it feel better. It is better to loved then never loved at all. Has the vet given you any ideas of whether you can have treatment or any other options. He is such a handsome baby.


----------



## Zdogs (May 6, 2008)

Thanks for your thoughts,
no nothing can be done to help, so yeah It's a matter of enjoying our time left, not sure on that either till we get more tests done


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (May 6, 2008)

try treatment at a specialist centre it is available


----------



## FNQ_Snake (May 6, 2008)

Sorry to hear that mate. Make the most of the time left.


----------



## Alleycatz71 (May 6, 2008)

Zdog this was a poem that is sad but I hope will give you comfort that one day however long it maybe that you will be all together once more. My thoughts are with you.
*:cry:*
*The Rainbow Bridge *

There is a bridge connecting Heaven and Earth.
It is called the Rainbow Bridge, because of its many colours.
Just this side of the Rainbow Bridge is a land of meadows, hills and valleys, with lush green grass.
When a beloved pet dies, the pet goes to this place.
There is always food, water and warm spring weather.
The old and frail animals are young again.
Those who are maimed are made whole again.
They play all day with each other.
There is only one thing missing: they are not with the special person who loved them on Earth.
So each day, they run and play, until the day comes when one of them suddenly stops playing, and looks up.
The nose twitches, the ears are up, the eyes are staring, and this one suddenly runs from the group.
*You* have been seen, and when you and your special friend meet – you take him or her in your arms and embrace.
Your face is kissed, again and again and again, and you look once more into the eyes of your trusting pet.
Then, you cross the Rainbow Bridge, together.
Never again to be separated.


----------



## Zdogs (May 6, 2008)

Know that poem all to well 
Thanks again


----------



## bundy_zigg (May 6, 2008)

Im so sorry for you, i recently had to have my beautiful boy put down and it hurts like hell.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 6, 2008)

Ah, just got the same news about my old girl..I just keep her happy and healthy and try to stay positive..
She dosnt know what happening but she knows if im sad so buck up mate..
It is a horrible thing to lose a animal and i feel like a dick when i get upset over it nowadays but still i do.


----------



## rmcneill (May 6, 2008)

Really sorry to hear that! My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Tim.Arm (May 6, 2008)

*That is realli sad to hear about that zdogs just try to remeber the god times you had with it.*


----------



## rmcneill (May 6, 2008)

Is your big boy an amstaf or apbt? He is really beautifull and im sure will be in your heart for ever


----------



## itbites (May 6, 2008)

*I am so sorry for you, what a terrible thing to have to deal with *


----------



## kakariki (May 6, 2008)

It only hurts cos you are a loving animal person who cares..really cares...about your friend. Don't wish that away. You have my deepest sympathy. Maybe get other opinions. Vets can, & do, make mistakes.


----------



## jessb (May 6, 2008)

Alleycatz71 said:


> Zdog this was a poem that is sad but I hope will give you comfort that one day however long it maybe that you will be all together once more. My thoughts are with you.
> *:cry:*
> *The Rainbow Bridge *
> 
> ...


 
When I first started reading it I thought it was a bit soppy and sentimental - but now I'm sitting at my desk crying!

Sorry to hear about your lovely pup zdog - there's really nothing anyone can say to make it better...


----------



## Miss B (May 6, 2008)

Sorry to hear that Zdogs, he's a gorgeous boy.


----------



## Jewly (May 6, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear your sad news. Try and enjoy the time you have left with your precious boy.


----------



## da_donkey (May 6, 2008)

8 years isnt long enough for such an awesome friend, but you have had each other for 8 years and both of you know that you wouldnt swap that 8 years for anything.




i lost my best APBT at her age of 6, i sold my GSX_R to pay for her vet bills $7000 in 7 days.

I said goodbye to her on the 8th day, she was my baby.


my thoughts are with you guys.


----------



## morgasm (May 7, 2008)

big hugs


----------



## Trouble (May 7, 2008)

:cry: My heart goes out to you... we all kno the feeling of loosing our best mate, not that long ago that I went through it  It really does rip your heart.
But enjoy the time left, he will be very greatful towards you for it... he is a very gorgeous dog!

*Alleycatz71: *That poem had me in tears :cry::cry:


----------



## thals (May 7, 2008)

aww Z, only know too well what it feels like to know you'll lose a much loved buddy, my heart really goes out to you mate  Just cherish the last precious moments you spend together and reflect on the great times and friendship you've had together, that'll never leave you


----------



## dragon lady (May 7, 2008)

:cry:So Sorry For You....


----------



## sockbat (May 7, 2008)

Love and strength to you and your beautiful mate.


----------



## sweetangel (May 7, 2008)

So sorry to hear that. I really feel for you. We had our old boy die from stomach cancer. It was so hard seeing him deteriorate. One day after not eating for a few day he just looked so sad. He knew where he wanted to go, he walked to the car and waited for us. We took him to the vet and he died in our arms It still makes me sad to this day... he was a much loved dog:cry: RIP Timmy


----------



## cockney red (May 7, 2008)

Went through same thing with my Rotti x Newfoundland, Barny. Loved the big old sod to bits. Was lucky enough to get 10 years with him though.
Condolences darling.
Lee


----------



## falcon69 (May 7, 2008)

sorry to hear about yr dog..
i too lost my 4yr old rotty from lymphoma,and he had tumors in a few places..
the vet gave him and us a bit more time by putting him on steriods i think they were,the tablets are small and blue and the y give u a extra 2months aleast..my boy wouldnt had longer but he had them in his throat as well..ask yr vet..
hope some of this helps and it never helps no matter what we all say good luck with him...
it just rips yr heart apart


----------



## slither (May 7, 2008)

so sorry to hear that really hope you cherrish the time that you have left


----------



## kirstys (May 7, 2008)

i am sorry to hear of your news its so hard to let a friend go i went through it on christmas eve 
i feel for you


----------



## Zdogs (May 8, 2008)

Much appreciated guys,
Am looking into some Holistic treatments for him, and still hoping and praying It hasn't spread to other vital organs, which will give him a better chance at survival. 
He has Cutaneous Haemangiosarcoma for anyone else who may be dealing with It too.
My dogs are such a huge chunk of my life that I just don't function well at all when they're ill :cry:
and they have such a short time here with us!
Best wishes to your old girl ssssnakeman and for your boy rmcneill
da_donkey sorry to hear about your girl  I would sell my soul If I could


----------



## Chris1 (May 8, 2008)

aww, hes gorgeous, so sorry to hear u have to go thru that.


----------



## iadoreherps (May 8, 2008)

awww that happened to my baby when he was nine..
most beautiful rottie ever! he even hatch chickens from the egg nd then raised them he used to let them eat his dinner! RIP krezzie...
im so sorry to hear about your baby too..
:cry::|


----------



## Carpetcleaner (May 8, 2008)

Keep in mind that dogs are not meant to eat cereal based products as this is not what they would naturally eat in the wild. Cereal based products can be found in a massive percentage of processed commercial dog food. The following may or may not help. I really hope it does. Good luck.
Chicken wings
Chicken Necks
Lamb Brisket
Lamb Shank
Beef Brisket
Kangaroo Tails
Soft Pork Bones 


10% 
hearts,brains,liver,kidneys 


15%

fruit and vegetables (carrots, broccoli, spinach, cauliflower, apples, pears)

This must be pulped put it through a food processor or juicer.
Give the animal the pulp mix with some preservative free mince. 

Add canned sardines, cottage cheese, eggs, garlic (not too sure about the garlic....some say it is no good for dogs, while others say it is alright???). 

Keep in mind dogs are primarily carnivores and they do best on the diet they evolved to eat. 
Again, good luck.


----------

